
In “Catch and Kill” Ronan Farrow Offers a Damning Portrait of a Conflicted NBC - AndrewBissell
https://www.npr.org/2019/10/11/768346770/in-catch-and-kill-ronan-farrow-offers-a-damning-portrait-of-a-conflicted-nbc
======
opwieurposiu
The irony of NPR calling racism an undercovered story is rather intense. The
only show not about racism on NPR was Car Talk, and Car Talk got canceled.

~~~
house9-2
I don't think Car Talk was canceled. Didn't they stop doing the show after one
of the brothers passed away?

~~~
seanmcdirmid
They stopped with new episodes a few years before that. I think the brothers
just got done with it, I’m sure everyone else would have loved to hear new
episodes.

They started re running in the mid 2000s, not very much new content even that
early.

~~~
RickJWagner
Yes, I loved Car Talk.

I still get a kick out of hearing the brothers talking on "Cars", the animated
kid's show.

